# JL Audio 10TW3 sub



## PPI_GUY

I had the opportunity to audition the JL Audio 10TW3 shallow mount subs today in a freshly completed install at a local stereo shop. They had just been fitted to a custom enclosure behind the seat of a Studebaker street rod pick up. The box was sealed with each sub seeing its own recommended net .5 cu. ft. for a total of 1 cu altogether. Each sub was positioned behind the seat firing forward at the lower back of both positions. The pair was powered by the sub channel of a HD900/5 and no sound processing was evident.

With a somewhat limited selection of music (and time) I'd say that these little subs really shine on pop and rock. My impression was that of a tight, dynamic sub-bass with deeper than expected extension, even with the usual cabin gain. The bass was not sloppy at all and in the brief period I was in the vehicle, not taxing on the ears. That may have had something to do with the JL components also being part of the fresh install. 
For their diminutive size and relatively conservative specs, the 10TW3 is very impressive. 

Maybe it was the combination of the HD900/5 doing its thing so well along with the unexpected performance of these little skinny subs. I'd have to say that JL has another hit on its hands. I'm sure we'll see plenty of TW3 subs in compact SUV's and other applications where space is at a minimum for aftermarket car audio.


----------



## SkizeR

i second that. this thing can really boogie. check out a video i took of it when we installed one. 

that noise is my phones mic i think.. wasnt audible in person


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

Thanks for the review. I have one and will be getting a second shortly. I will power each using a PPI 2150AM bridged....so 300W into 8ohms. I hope they come out with a 2ohm DVC. 

How did you wire yours?


----------



## PPI_GUY

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> Thanks for the review. I have one and will be getting a second shortly. I will power each using a PPI 2150AM bridged....so 300W into 8ohms. I hope they come out with a 2ohm DVC.
> 
> How did you wire yours?


Excellent choice in amplification you've made there!


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

PPI_GUY said:


> Excellent choice in amplification you've made there!


Thanks....I figured you might approve. 

Did you wire yours at 2ohms each and in series for 4ohm total?

Or 8ohms each in parallel for 4ohm total?

I guess either way they are being fed 250W a piece?


----------



## PPI_GUY

LOOSEWHEEL said:


> Thanks....I figured you might approve.
> 
> Did you wire yours at 2ohms each and in series for 4ohm total?
> 
> Or 8ohms each in parallel for 4ohm total?
> 
> I guess either way they are being fed 250W a piece?



Sorry, the 10TW3's I reviewed were part of an install being done at a local stereo shop. They were using the sub channel of a JL HD900/5. 
I use my PPI 2150am to drive two Image IDQ 10D4 subs with each channel seeing a 2 ohm final load. So, about 250 watts to each sub.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

Cool......so same as mine bridged into 8ohms.....but its probably closer to 300W and that's typically conservative for the 2150 (PPI in general).


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Thinking about checking this one out. Would this be a good SQ sub?


----------



## AirDontCare8thgenAccord82

Hmm I'm not sure if people used a Shallow sub for SQ, wouldn't you be lacking the bottom end if you did use a shallow sub for SQ?


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

djPerfectTrip said:


> Thinking about checking this one out. Would this be a good SQ sub?





AirDontCare8thgenAccord82 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure if people used a Shallow sub for SQ, wouldn't you be lacking the bottom end if you did use a shallow sub for SQ?


From what I have read, this is an excellent SQ sub.


----------



## metanium

I just picked one of these up, can't wait to get it in and give it a listen.


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^if you do a review, will you please post a link in here?


----------



## metanium

djPerfectTrip said:


> ^^^if you do a review, will you please post a link in here?


If you're talking to me, then heck yes I will.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I should have included this in my original post but, here is the product page link to the JL Audio site...

10TW3-D4 - Car Audio - Subwoofer Drivers - TW3 - JL Audio

Interested to hear what others think of this little wonder.


----------



## metanium

OK, I haven't had a lot of listening time with mine yet, but I have some initial thoughts. I believe that I'll likely experience some break-in as the suspensions gets full exercised over the next several weeks. This has usually resulted in marginal to noticeable improvement in my experience, so that's something to look forward to.

I've owned over 8 different JL subs over the past decade and have always been able to improve on the performance achieved in their "spec'ed" enclosure design. In this case, I'm likely to stick with the recommended 0.50 cu.ft. net sealed enclosure, as I'm striving to keep this as compact as possible. So, I built a 0.52 cu.ft. gross sealed enclosure per JL recommendations. I used 3/4-inch MDF and used fiberglass resin & mat to further reinforce and seal the joints. I'm powering the 10TW3 with a JBL GTO-5EZ that's rated for 500W into the 2-ohm load it's seeing. I know this is a bit out of the rated range of the 10TW3, but I'm not one to abuse the volume knob.

My initial reactions to this driver are very favorable. Output is fantastic! There's a quickness to this driver that some of my other recent subs don't possess. The only shortcoming I've perceived so far, is that the 10TW3 seems a little lacking in the lowest octave. Considering that its in 0.50 cu.ft. net sealed enclosure, I can accept that. Honestly, I'm extremely impressed!

I hope to get some more listening time over the weekend and will update this review.

BTW - The previous subs I've used in my current truck are:
Seas L26ROY
JL 8W3V3 (pair)
Alpine SWR-T12
Sundown SD-2 8 (pair)


----------



## djPerfectTrip

^^^Do you think the output in the lower end will be better once it breaks in? I'm also looking at the JL 8s and the sundown 8s. Would you rather have the TW3 or either of those? I'm also considering the 12TW3...I wonder if that'll bring out the lows a little more.


----------



## metanium

djPerfectTrip said:


> ^^^Do you think the output in the lower end will be better once it breaks in? I'm also looking at the JL 8s and the sundown 8s. Would you rather have the TW3 or either of those? I'm also considering the 12TW3...I wonder if that'll bring out the lows a little more.


Break-in might help some with getting into the bottom octave with more authority. I definitely think increasing the sealed volume or going to a vented design would help more. For me, I think I'll be okay with it as it is, because the music I listen to most doesn't dip much below 40-Hz. I also am pretty set on keeping the enclosure as compact as possible.

Of the woofers you mentioned, I'll do my best to rank them (completely subjectively) on a couple of criteria.

I. Low-end 40-HZ & below:
1)Sundown SD-2 8
2)JL Audio 10TW3
3)JL Audio 8W3V3

II. Upper-end 40-Hz - 80-Hz:
1)JL Audio 10TW3
2)Sundown SD-2 8
3)JL Audio 8W3V3

III. Ability to work in small enclosure:
1)Sundown SD-2 8
2)JL Audio 10TW3
3)JL Audio 8W3V3

IV. Musicality (perceived SQ):
1)JL Audio 10TW3
2)JL Audio 8W3V3
3)Sundown SD-2 8

V. Output (SPL):
1)JL Audio 10TW3
2)Sundown SD-2 8
3)JL Audio 8W3V3

Assigning scores of 3, 2, & 1-pts for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd place respectively, I'd rank them as follows.

Overall score:
1)JL Audio 10TW3.......13-pts
2)Sundown SD-2 8......11-pts
3)JL Audio 8W3V3........ 6-pts

As you can see, I'm really digging the new 10TW3!


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL

Thanks for the review. 

Hopefully I will have at least one of mine hooked up this weekend.....been 2+ years and I cant wait.


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Metanium, thank you for that. I'm trying to keep the box as small as possible as well and the TW3 is what I was leaning towards for this reason. I'm glad to hear you are liking it.


----------



## Chris659

Yeah these subs do rock! We did a last gen MR-2 with one behind each seat powered off of a 500/1v2. Very good low end extension for a shallow mount sub. 

When I attended the JL training @SBN this yr they stated they compare the TW3's output to a W3v3! If you notice they are modeling alot (and are supposed to remodel some existing) of their new Stealthboxes with the TW3 subs


----------



## metanium

Small update:

I had an extended listening session with the 10TW3 this weekend with a lot of different music. This sub ROCKS!

I actually think I may have experienced some benefit (getting lower w/ease) due to break-in. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## djPerfectTrip

I'm really thinking this is what I'm going to go with, but more likely the 12. Also probably just going to get the JL prefab that is made for it. I know it may not be the *best* way to go, but I would think that it would still be well made since it's made by JL.


----------



## metanium

I've owned 2 of the pre-fabbed microsub from JL with the 8W3V3 in it. Build quality is unbelievable, just open it up and take a look for yourself. The pieces appear to be CNC'ed, tongue & grove construction joints, use high-quality 10-gauge OFC leads. Even the rear wall had been machined out to recess the drivers motor into for a thinner overall depth.

They are absolute top-quality pieces!

I also previously owned the Dodge Ram center-console stealthbox by JL Audio with a down-firing 13W3V3. That was as stock looking as it gets and an absolute freaking beast! Boy I miss having that amount of clean, upfront bass!


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Metanium, any more updates? I'm going to be purchasing a sub within the next week (yay birthday!). I'm still leaning towards the 12TW3, probably going to start shopping them locally to see where I can get the best price.


----------



## metanium

djPerfectTrip said:


> Metanium, any more updates? I'm going to be purchasing a sub within the next week (yay birthday!). I'm still leaning towards the 12TW3, probably going to start shopping them locally to see where I can get the best price.


Not really anything to add. I LOVE this sub! It does everything well.

I have mine in a basic wedge-type truck box and have added a trim/fascia panel made of MDF & fiberglass to the front of the box. It's shaping-up nice. Need to do some more sanding and then carpet it. I will do a current build log soon.


----------



## djPerfectTrip

I picked up the 12TW3 and am getting everything installed this weekend. Pretty excited about it. Thanks for the input =^)


----------



## guibb

Someone compared 1 13tw5 and 2 10tw3. Which is better?


----------



## djPerfectTrip

Update on mine (12TW3). I keep forgetting to take a pic, but it fits nicely in the back of my Tiguan. I really like the sub, kicks sound like kicks and it can really thump nicely too. I don't even have the bass knob on my amp turned up all the way. As stated in a previous post, the low low end is a bit lacking, but I've only come across a few songs so far that the sub has had trouble with. Overall I would highly recommend this sub, it sounds great and doesn't take up much room. I listen to all types of music, and the only ones the sub has had any troubles with are dnb, everything else has been effortless for the sub.


----------



## captainobvious

guibb said:


> Someone compared 1 13tw5 and 2 10tw3. Which is better?



I have the 13TW5 and a single 10TW3. What I can tell you is that the 13TW5 is easily superior when it comes to low frequency extension. If you provide the 10TW3 more airspace than the 0.5cuft recommended, you'll see a little better extension. I think both subs are very clean as well with a little edge rto the TW5. The 10TW3 does an awesome job in a small space though and has very good output. It will definitely surprise you with it's output. It's not bloated or sloppy and sounds quite good. If I had my choice of either, I'd go with the 13TW5 for its better extension, but if I was space limited, I could definitely be very happy with a pair of 10TW3's.


----------



## guibb

Thanks for your input.

I have 1.0cuft. I can choice to use 1 13tw5 or 2 10tw3.

In this case, is better get the w5 to listen dnb?

Thanks again.


----------



## luisc202

PPI_GUY said:


> Sorry, the 10TW3's I reviewed were part of an install being done at a local stereo shop. They were using the sub channel of a JL HD900/5.
> I use my PPI 2150am to drive two Image IDQ 10D4 subs with each channel seeing a 2 ohm final load. So, about 250 watts to each sub.


I went with my friend to pick one up in the poweredge box and he has the dual 8 poweredge box. He replaced the 2 8's with one 10tw3 wired up to a ppi 50x2 and I could not believe the output from the sub with that little wattage. It was out doing both 8's that sounded damn good to begin with.


----------



## captainobvious

guibb said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I have 1.0cuft. I can choice to use 1 13tw5 or 2 10tw3.
> 
> In this case, is better get the w5 to listen dnb?
> 
> Thanks again.


I would personally go for the 13TW5 for the deeper extension. It's really a terrific sub.


----------



## luisc202

captainobvious said:


> I would personally go for the 13TW5 for the deeper extension. It's really a terrific sub.


That's weird. The installers where saying 2 10tw3's would kill a 13Tw5 in output.


----------



## OgreDave

I haven't heard the 13TW5 but coming from a DIYMA 12 I do feel the 10 lacks a little on the low end. Hopefully it 'loosens up' as someone else mentioned. But for most music I don't have any issue w/it. Plus it takes up a lot less room.

And output isn't the same thing as low end extension.


----------



## captainobvious

luisc202 said:


> That's weird. The installers where saying 2 10tw3's would kill a 13Tw5 in output.


The pair of tens _might_ be able to produce more output, but they don't have the same low frequency extension that the 13TW5 does. That's not saying they aren't good though, they are very very good!


----------



## djPerfectTrip

I agree that low frequency extension is a bit lacking, and I even went with the 12 to try for more.


----------



## Firewall

Sorry to bump this thread but I am facing quite the choice here. 

The vehicle is a Toyota Rav4.
The amplifier is a xd600.1

Choices are:
1 - 13tw5
1 - 12w6v3
2 - 10tw3

Can any of the jl thin subs really compare to the w6v3 in output and sq?

Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious

The 13TW5 has nice output and extends deep. It's a very good sub for sure.


----------

